# Eureka Mingon used value



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I've got the opportunity to purchase a used 2 year old Mingon grinder for £200, which has only been 'lightly used' (but everyone says that)

Is that a fair price, I'm not sure what the depreciation is on grinders!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New Mignon is around £275.00, so, yes.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

They go for around that on the for sale thread here - so if it is in good nick, then it's a fair price as The Systemic Kid says.


----------



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks,

I assume it will be a good match for a pavoni?


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Sales pitch: Got mine on here at the moment, just over 6 months old and has transferable warranty. See For Sale section if you are interested.


----------



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

jtldurnall said:


> Sales pitch: Got mine on here at the moment, just over 6 months old and has transferable warranty. See For Sale section if you are interested.


Perfect... But apparently red wouldn't go in our kitchen!

Think I will stick with the one I've found in London.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

wburgess said:


> Perfect... But apparently red wouldn't go in our kitchen!
> 
> Think I will stick with the one I've found in London.


Was worth a shot


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

wburgess said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've got the opportunity to purchase a used 2 year old Mingon grinder for £200, which has only been 'lightly used' (but everyone says that)
> 
> ...


Just be aware that the chrome ones cost more in the first place, so if its chrome then it may be considered more of a bargain.

If it isnt, not so much of a bargain.

You can get a brand new chrome one for around £260 delivered, usually with a 2 year warranty.

No warranty with a second hand one, and some people want you take take responsibility if it get damaged in transit, which when you add it all up screams get new to me.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

In addition to the warranty (I think Bella Barista is a 3 year transferable warranty), BB also ship them with a spare set of (Eureka branded) burrs.

With anything secondhand, it's worth what someone is prepared to pay and no more - these things are not an investment, they don't go up in value. If people are prepared to pay £200 then that's the going rate for s/h. I had the same decision to make a few weeks ago and bought a new one because I considered the warranty and spare burs to be worth the extra 80 quid.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Eureka grinders are very well built and if used domestically you aren't likely to use the warranty or get new burrs for it (which are cheap anyway). For this reason they don't depreciate in value too much especially when only used for a year or two. If you want a decent grinder before splashing out on something bigger (if you want to get better espresso) then buying second hand makes sense as you'll be losing very little money, if any, when selling it on. Buying new means you'll be losing about £80-£100 if you sell it on for an upgrade.

And yes it pairs well with a Pavoni.

I can't remember exactly what rating the burrs have but they can probably grind about 250kg before you need to change them. That's about 14000 18g shots. That's almost 40 shots a day for a year. So light use would be...? Make sure whoever you're buying it from hasn't used it in a cafe and can prove they're the first owner.


----------



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks Rob.

Im collecting it on Monday, can't wait to get back into coffee properly.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

wburgess said:


> Thanks Rob.
> 
> Im collecting it on Monday, can't wait to get back into coffee properly.


my 2016 upgrade will prob be a used Mingon grinder for less/about £200

would appreciate your assessment - pics of condition..?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Just be aware that the chrome ones cost more in the first place, so if its chrome then it may be considered more of a bargain.
> 
> If it isnt, not so much of a bargain.
> 
> ...


I'll just add to this.

If i was buying with confidence and felt I had done my homework and this really is the machine for me and had no doubts about it I would buy new.

If I had any doubts and thought I may upgrade at some time in the future I would probably go pre-loved


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Sales pitch two: I too am selling a Mignon in gloss black. £170 in the FS thread. Hopper lid is missing but comes with a single doser, which works really well.

I'm in London tomorrow and Friday if you're after a collection, or I can courier for additional cost.

Sales pitch over!


----------



## wburgess (Dec 7, 2015)

Afraid I have paid for and collected my very own Mingon.

very happy with the grinder, I'm only using Taylor's beans as a stop gap but I'm getting drinkable espresso.

just ordered some square mile red brick which should arrive Friday with any luck!


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice! I had some Sweetshop recently, which was just awesome! Enjoy


----------

